# Foreign Vehicle License Requirement



## grammaz (Nov 6, 2010)

Just picked up the latest copy of the PV Mirror and there is an article stating that as of January 15th all foreign licensed vehicles (non Mexican plates) will require a CCVE sticker or there will be a fine of $1,500 and towing fee of $450 plus 5 times the CCVE fee. Stickers will be available as of December 28th at all Transito offices. The collected revenues are supposed to be for fixing and maintaining the roads etc. 

This is the first we have all heard of this and to take effect next week is really a stretch for Mexico. It usually takes them months to get something like this in effect. We tried searching other sites and forums on line and the only place we've seen this is in the local Puerto Vallarta Mirror.

The cost of the sticker is based on the size of vehicle and number of passengers. The average pick up truck is about $375 pesos so not expensive but the fine and/or tow is substantial. 

What makes us a little suspicious of this besides the fact that it is a huge undertaking is that the article is across from one on Day of the Innocents (equivalent to April Fools Day) which coincidentally falls on December 28th. 

Does anyone know if this is for real?


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

What is a CCVE sticker?

Nothing about this over here in Lake Chapala.


----------



## grammaz (Nov 6, 2010)

Mainecoons said:


> What is a CCVE sticker?
> 
> Nothing about this over here in Lake Chapala.


Check out the article in the PV Mirror online for December 24th. It's on page 5. CCVE sticker is The Certificado de Circulacion para Vehiculos Extranjeros (Movement Certificate for Foreign Vehicles). That's what the article says it is. It really does sound like a joke.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


grammaz said:



Just picked up the latest copy of the PV Mirror and there is an article stating that as of January 15th all foreign licensed vehicles (non Mexican plates) will require a CCVE sticker or there will be a fine of $1,500 and towing fee of $450 plus 5 times the CCVE fee. Stickers will be available as of December 28th at all Transito offices. The collected revenues are supposed to be for fixing and maintaining the roads etc. 

This is the first we have all heard of this and to take effect next week is really a stretch for Mexico. It usually takes them months to get something like this in effect. We tried searching other sites and forums on line and the only place we've seen this is in the local Puerto Vallarta Mirror.

The cost of the sticker is based on the size of vehicle and number of passengers. The average pick up truck is about $375 pesos so not expensive but the fine and/or tow is substantial. 

What makes us a little suspicious of this besides the fact that it is a huge undertaking is that the article is across from one on Day of the Innocents (equivalent to April Fools Day) which coincidentally falls on December 28th. 

Does anyone know if this is for real?

Click to expand...

_I sure hope it´s for real only I hope the annual fee for driving foreign plated vehicles on Mexican roads is considerably higher than speculated here. I would expect that fee to drive foreign plated vehicles here to run into the thousands of pesos. At least $5,000 Pesos a year minimum. It´s time foreigners living in Mexico and driving foreign plated cars on Mexico´s roads paid their fair share for that privilege. It´s disgraceful that Mexico allows people to come here and speculate on property while driving foreign plated vehicles without paying for using the highways and driving up property values for profit at the expense of Mexicans and foreign permanent residents. 

It´s time Mexico stopped this disgraceful abuse by foreigners of the privilege of living here without paying their fair share of the normal costs of maintaining social order and the nation´s infrastructure. Move down here to live permanently and pay your fair share of taxes or, at least contribute to the society that supports you.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> I sure hope it´s for real only I hope the annual fee for driving foreign plated vehicles on Mexican roads is considerably higher than speculated here. I would expect that fee to drive foreign plated vehicles here to run into the thousands of pesos. At least $5,000 Pesos a year minimum. It´s time foreigners living in Mexico and driving foreign plated cars on Mexico´s roads paid their fair share for that privilege. It´s disgraceful that Mexico allows people to come here and speculate on property while driving foreign plated vehicles without paying for using the highways and driving up property values for profit at the expense of Mexicans and foreign permanent residents.
> 
> It´s time Mexico stopped this disgraceful abuse by foreigners of the privilege of living here without paying their fair share of the normal costs of maintaining social order and the nation´s infrastructure. Move down here to live permanently and pay your fair share of taxes or, at least contribute to the society that supports you.



Day of the Innocents Dec 28th


----------



## grammaz (Nov 6, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Day of the Innocents Dec 28th


Well, it looks like I've been the fool. A good friend tonight pointed out the notation at the beginning of the article that I totally missed. PVBS - we all now know what that stands for. We had a good laugh that I had been taken in and I'm sorry that bothered you all with my question. Day of the Innocent is right.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> Day of the Innocents Dec 28th


That´s really too bad. I had hoped that there was some possibilty that Mexico had finally awakened to the need to collect revenue from all who use their public roads. Sort a a lame "April Fools " joke.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Dog, yours was a good and not uncharacteristic rant. I do have a problem relating driving a US plated car with not paying taxes or supporting Mexican highway repair as doubt that the annual registration for Mexican plated cars bears any relationship to highway repair costs.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Kinda fun watching someone go ballistic over a joke...LOL

Maybe a special property tax on ****** homeowners, if they raised 

my beach house 10x it still only amount to $280.00 USD a year, 

fair enough as long as it did not get into any politicians pockets....again LOL


----------

